# consiglio semplice mailserver

## consultazione

mi consigliate un server di posta semplice da configurare che funziona senza problemi sotto gentoo?

p.s. quello che usavo prima (xmail) non funziona direttamente per problemi di dir..

----------

## gutter

Si parla molto bene di postfix o qmail.

Cè anche molta documentazione nel forum e in gentoo.org.

----------

## Cazzantonio

per installare qmail con una configurazione di base (solo smtp) ci ho messo a dire tanto 10 minuti... te lo consiglio

----------

## AlterX

 *consultazione wrote:*   

> mi consigliate un server di posta semplice da configurare che funziona senza problemi sotto gentoo?
> 
> p.s. quello che usavo prima (xmail) non funziona direttamente per problemi di dir..

 

Io utilizzo da un annetto postfix + mysql + sasl + courier-imap + courier-pop3 e devo dire che

è una bomba!!!  :Laughing: 

Ci sono stati solo dei piccoli problemi in quanto mi sono trovato ad usarlo con una versione di transizione

di postfix/courier e la guida non era molto aggiornata.

Se scegli questa strada, ti consiglio di usare ESCLUSIVAMENTE la guida in inglese (più aggiornata).

Alcune cose non funzionavano bene con le vecchie versioni, ma adesso che sono stati aggiornati le varie

versioni su descritte, funziona davvero tutto a meraviglia!

Te lo consiglio vivamente...forse ci vuole un'pò di più per configurarlo, ma ne vale davvero  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> per installare qmail con una configurazione di base (solo smtp) ci ho messo a dire tanto 10 minuti... te lo consiglio

 

ehmm... cioe', spedisci, ma non ricevi ?  :Shocked: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehmm... cioe', spedisci, ma non ricevi ?  

 

Beh... mi serviva solo quello... se avessi dovuto sistemare anche il pop ci avrei messo magari 15 minuti  :Wink: 

----------

## consultazione

i need a mailserver which doesn't require to make system user (but virtual users)

----------

## AlterX

 *consultazione wrote:*   

> i need a mailserver which doesn't require to make system user (but virtual users)

 

Gentoo Postfix how-to is already for virtual users only! 

Accounts are stored in mysql.

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *consultazione wrote:*   i need a mailserver which doesn't require to make system user (but virtual users) 
> 
> Gentoo Postfix how-to is already for virtual users only! 
> 
> Accounts are stored in mysql.

 

Nice, but I've a question: why you are speaking in english?

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*    *consultazione wrote:*   i need a mailserver which doesn't require to make system user (but virtual users) 
> 
> Gentoo Postfix how-to is already for virtual users only! 
> 
> Accounts are stored in mysql. 
> ...

 

eheheheh siamo internaziunali!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## matttions

Ma per utilizzare semplicemente la funzione di invio mail presente in php  [ovvero quella che invoca sendmail] 

devo per forza installare un sever di posta o si riesce a fare questa cosa in qualc'altro modo un tantino + veloce?

----------

## randomaze

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Ma per utilizzare semplicemente la funzione di invio mail presente in php  [ovvero quella che invoca sendmail] 
> 
> devo per forza installare un sever di posta o si riesce a fare questa cosa in qualc'altro modo un tantino + veloce?

 

Forse ti basta ssmtp  :Wink: 

----------

## Little Cash

Ciao, posso suggerirti di usare il pacchetto qmailrocks http://www.qmailrocks.org, lo uso praticamente su qualsiasi distro (lo uso anche su freebsd, immaginati).

----------

## matttions

ssmtp ovviamente nn funziona.

C'Ã¨ qualcuno che mi svela l'arcano di cosa vÃ  nel file 

```
/etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf
```

?

```
mailhub="...."
```

Cosa devo mettere dentro quella variabile?

non sono proprio riuscito a capirlo.

@Little Cash QMail Ã¨ un server di posta giusto? a me servirebbe per mandare le mail attraverso la funzione del php .. niente di + niente di meno. quidni vale la pena installare tutta il serverone?

----------

## gutter

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mailhub="...."
> ```
> ...

 

Prova con:

```

# Example for SMTP port number 25 (Standard/RFC)

mailhub=out.aliceposta.it:25
```

ovviamente sostituendo il server di posta in uscita con quello del tuo provider  :Wink: 

----------

## grentis

Una domanda: 

ma con la combinazione

```
postfix + mysql + sasl + courier-imap + courier-pop3
```

è possibile realizzare anche un server webmail? 

Perchè mi interesserebbe provare a crearne uno...

ciao

----------

## matttions

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *matttions wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> mailhub="...."
> ```
> ...

 

Okkey ....

Funziona

Edit --> Tutto risolto .. azie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *grentis wrote:*   

> è possibile realizzare anche un server webmail? 
> 
> Perchè mi interesserebbe provare a crearne uno...
> 
> ciao

 

si che puoi,

installi SquirrelMail o IMP e li configuri in base alle tue necessità.

nella documentazione ufficiale di gentoo ci sono guide per entrambi (anche se mi sembra che SquirrelMail è stato abbandonato dalla documentazione di gentoo in favore di IMP)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *consultazione wrote:*   

> i need a mailserver which doesn't require to make system user (but virtual users)

 

io credo che gli howto che portano il database utenti su mysql siano da prendere molto con le pinze.

usare mysql, piuttosto che un altro tipo di database quando si hanno pochi utenti, o comunque poco traffico, è indifferente.

quando si hanno tanti utenti e/o tanto traffico, quella soluzione è, in una parola, pessima!

mysql non brilla né per leggerezza, né per velocità. con queste ipotesi capisci che un sevrer di posta basato su mysql è assolutamente inefficiente.

se proprio vuoi usare un DBMS, varrebbe la pena di considerare PostgreSQL, che è anni luce avanti a mysql. se invece vuoi fare le cose per bene la soluzione è unica, ed è OpenLDAP.

OpenLDAP mantiene le stesse tempistiche di accesso e lo stesso carico sulla macchina in ogni condizione, indipendentemente dalla dimensione del database, inoltre è anche la soluzione di più semplice implementazione.

un server di posta configurato in questo modo, con un bacino di 50 utenti, consegna le mail in meno di metà del tempo impiegato dal back-end mysql.

considera poi una cosa: mysql è un DBMS, e non è fatto per essere usato in questo modo, quindi è ovviamente inefficiente. lo stesso vale per postgres, ma data la sua superiorità riesce a cavcarsela un po' meglio.

quel che è certo è che la soluzione LDAP è la più leggera, e soprattutto semplice (da implementare e da usare) e sicura. i DBMS si posson violare, ma con LDAP è un bel po' più difficile.

----------

## makoomba

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mysql non brilla né per leggerezza, né per velocità. con queste ipotesi capisci che un sevrer di posta basato su mysql è assolutamente inefficiente.

 

beh, io ci andrei cauto con queste affermazioni.

qualche mese fa ho fatto alcuni test su postfix+mysql (1000 domini/100.000 account) e il collo di bottiglia non era il db.

tieni conto che usando proxymap, il numero di connessioni al backend si riduce notevolmente, inoltre le query sono ref const, quindi la ricerca è estremamente veloce.

non ho testato postgres o openldap, ma contro un file hash su ramdisk mysql perdeva solo un 5-10%.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> beh, io ci andrei cauto con queste affermazioni.
> 
> qualche mese fa ho fatto alcuni test su postfix+mysql (1000 domini/100.000 account) e il collo di bottiglia non era il db.
> 
> tieni conto che usando proxymap, il numero di connessioni al backend si riduce notevolmente, inoltre le query sono ref const, quindi la ricerca è estremamente veloce.
> ...

 

ma infatti io non ho parlato di colli di bottiglia.  :Wink: 

facevo una considerazione sul fatto che altre soluzioni sono più efficienti.

in particolare, implementando un mailserver come suggeriscono di fare la maggior parte degli howto che si trova in rete, in cui vien fatto l'inject del messaggio per due volte nella mqueue (a volte addirittura tre, a seconda delle configurazioni) ed il server impiega anche due secondi a recapitare un messaggio non mi pare proprio una buona soluzione.

se poi vedo il carico della macchina che sale per il solo fatto di fare relay, insomma... la cosa mi infastidisce un po'.

ho letto un libro della O'Reilly, su postfix, ed effettivamente, se è vero che postfix si configura facilmente, è anche vero che è difficile ottenere una configurazione veramente buona.

comunque sia... sono solo considerazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterX

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Una domanda: 
> 
> ma con la combinazione
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Certo che si!!!

Si chiama squirrelmail

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *consultazione wrote:*   i need a mailserver which doesn't require to make system user (but virtual users) 
> 
> mysql non brilla né per leggerezza, né per velocità. con queste ipotesi capisci che un sevrer di posta basato su mysql è assolutamente inefficiente.
> 
> .

 

Non mi sembra affatto che mysql sia lento e pesante...anzi!

Inoltre postgreSQL è più veloce non per miglior implementazione o altro, ma semplicemente perchè non è un RDBMS ma un ORDBMS...

Se tu sei in grado di creare un how-to che utilizzi i sistemi su indicati con LDAP, ben venga che lo provo subito  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mi inserisco anche io nel thread  :Smile: 

In una LAN ci sono 3 utenti con il loro bel client di posta. Per semplificare al massimo le procedure di backup dei dati degli utenti si è provveduto allo spostamento delle cartelle delle email sulle rispettive home deli utenti sul server samba. Il suddetto server ha installato anche clamav che scansiona il file alla scrittura sul server.

La soluzione funziona egregiamente per i 2 utenti con un traffico mail ridotto, ma per l'utente con un pesane traffico mail, con allegati e compagnia bella è una mazzata: l'uso della posta è lento e poco funzionale.

La soluzione che ho ponderato per avere tutte le mail in entrata ed in uscita ponderazioni è di mettere in piedi un server IMAP.

Analisi corretta? Così avrei i dati sul server e di certo guadagnerei in velocità, non passando per samba.

In pratica: 

quali sono i SW di cui necessito, ed ognuno dei quali, che fà in pratica?

L'integrazione dei suddetti programmi con l'antivirus clamav com'è?

avrò bisogno anche di un server SMTP per l'invio delle mail dei miei utenti?

per passare le email dal client al server è sufficiente aggiungere al client la cartella IMAP e poi spostare le email normalmente, come se fossero cartelle normali?

Pensavo in futuro di far accedere gli utenti alle loro caselle dall'esterno della LAN. Intanto però iniziavo a portarmi avanti, predisponendo già il server alla crittazione (IMAP SSL, sarebbe questa la soluzione?). Render la connessione tra server imap e client criptata è complicato e/o comporta sbattimenti assurdi?appesantisce di molto il server? la connessione ne risente?

L'HW in questione su cui gira per ora solo SAMBA con CLamAV è un P4 a tanti GHz, 1 Gb RAM, dischi SCSI 160 in RAID1 SW (ma presto si passerà al RAID HW), spazio libero: molto  :Smile: 

Chi l'ha quel che ho in mente può suggerirmi i migliori sw che ha provato, la doc che ha letto, i pregi ed i difetti delle possibili soluzioni?

merci!

----------

## makoomba

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma infatti io non ho parlato di colli di bottiglia. 
> 
> facevo una considerazione sul fatto che altre soluzioni sono più efficienti.
> 
> in particolare, implementando un mailserver come suggeriscono di fare la maggior parte degli howto che si trova in rete, in cui vien fatto l'inject del messaggio per due volte nella mqueue (a volte addirittura tre, a seconda delle configurazioni) ed il server impiega anche due secondi a recapitare un messaggio non mi pare proprio una buona soluzione.

 

2s per un singolo msg ? il problema è dell'howto, non certo di mysql

nei test di cui ti parlavo stavo su  x*100/s (con x>2 .... non ricordo il numero esatto e non trovo la cartella di mstone )

hash+ramdisk (imho,la soluzione più efficiente in assoluto) era di poco sopra.

è vero che configurare correttamente postfix può richiedere molto tempo, ma vale lo stesso per qmail/sendmail/etc.

----------

## xchris

io uso sempre un setup con

postfix+(filtro spam variabile) +  clamav + cyrus imap.

(il tutto con l'uso dei virtual)

mysql non lo uso mai non tanto per le motivazioni di k.gothmog ma per un semplice fatto:

+ un sistema ha "componenti SW" + e' soggetto a problemi.

alias... meno roba c'e' + e' probabile che non si scassi.

Con questa filosofia i miei mailserver non hanno mai avuto problemi.

Di sicuro con mysql mi sarei semplificato la vita per la presenza di alcuni tool php di gestione.

Ho risolto con script ad hoc.

C'e' cmq da dire che al massimo ho mailserver da 200 utenti...ma ne postfix ne cyrus dovrebbero avere problemi.

Uso poi squirrelmail come webmail per la sua leggerezza impressionante (gestisce senza pb caselle da 4GB) e velocita'.

E grazie a sieve e al plugin per squirrelmail posso mettere tutte le regole (vacation,redirect ecc ecc)

Ciao

----------

## makoomba

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Ho risolto con script ad hoc.

 

come gestisci aggiunte/modifiche/rimozioni utenti/domini ?

----------

## xchris

sui domini non ho ancora nulla di pronto...

ma lo faro' a breve.

per i domini esistenti ho creato alcuni script:

```

aggiungi-alias

crea-account

disattiva-password

elenco

elimina-account

elimina-alias

imposta-password

imposta-quota

info-alias

info-mailbox

reports

reports_per_cron

```

questo e' un elenco...

cmq il tutto e' abbastanza vecchio e ho intenzione di rifarlo a breve.. in python ovviamente!

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> hash+ramdisk (imho,la soluzione più efficiente in assoluto) era di poco sopra.

 

uhm... questa è una cosa interessante... riesci a passarci l'howto che hai seguito?

----------

## makoomba

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   hash+ramdisk (imho,la soluzione più efficiente in assoluto) era di poco sopra. 
> 
> uhm... questa è una cosa interessante... riesci a passarci l'howto che hai seguito?

 

beh, per mysql ho letto almeno una decina di howto, una volta capito il meccanismo ho realizzato uno schema mio.

la soluzione hash+ramdisk non c'era sugli howto, è una di quelle cose "ma se invece facessi così..." e la provi.

è banale, prima dell'avvio di postfix crei un ramdisk e ci copi i file hash per domini/utenti/etc.

edit

@xchris

ok, quindi vanno gestiti da consolle (ma si scrive con una o due "L" ?.... mi scordo sempre)

allora niente da fare, i miei clienti "ESIGONO" un'interfaccia grafica...Last edited by makoomba on Sat Apr 23, 2005 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@makoomba: potresti farci un bel howto  :Razz: 

----------

## makoomba

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @makoomba: potresti farci un bel howto 

 

mi piacerebbe tanto, ma il lavoro mi lascia poco tempo libero....

senza contare che quando programmo i commenti al mio codice sono del tipo:

```

// chi ? non c'è, ciao e ci si becca alla prossima

if (!$item->findSingleData($id,$flags)) return Redirect::browser(REDIRECT_NOTFOUND);

// ok, te lo passo

```

non credo di essere abbastanza "disciplinato" per scrivere un howto...

comunque, sto aspettando il server di un cliente (se si decide), magari è la volta buona......

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> beh, per mysql ho letto almeno una decina di howto, una volta capito il meccanismo ho realizzato uno schema mio.
> 
> la soluzione hash+ramdisk non c'era sugli howto, è una di quelle cose "ma se invece facessi così..." e la provi.
> 
> è banale, prima dell'avvio di postfix crei un ramdisk e ci copi i file hash per domini/utenti/etc.

 

mi interessa il discorso dell'hash del database in memoria. lo si può trovare sugli howto più diffusi?

volevo capire se è uan cosa fattibile anche per altre strutture dati

----------

## makoomba

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi interessa il discorso dell'hash del database in memoria. lo si può trovare sugli howto più diffusi?
> 
> volevo capire se è uan cosa fattibile anche per altre strutture dati

 

sugli howto, almeno quelli che ho letto io, non c'era.

è una soluzione generica quanto banale, l'unica accortezza è che le modifiche agli hash/btree devi farle prima su disco e poi ritrasferire i files nel ramdisk.

altrimenti se il server si blocca.....

----------

## xchris

riesumo questo post per fare un mezzo annuncio e per avere consiglio di qualunque tipo...

come ho detto sopro attualmente gestisto sistemi:

postfix(con virtual user)+amavisd-new+cyrus

amministrando il tutto con script bash.

Attualmente funziona per un dominio singolo ma ho intenzione di rifare tutto per supportare n domini.

L'idea di base e' quella di creare degli script python (perche' la potenza di uno script da shell non la voglio perdere) e costruirgli sopra un interfaccia web in php (sempre senza mysql!).

Siccome di web development proprio non me ne intendo volevo sapere da qualcuno + ferrato quali linee guida seguire per avere un minimo di sicurezza.

Idee? suggerimenti? (qualunque tipo)

chiaramente il tutto sara' GPL.

ciao

----------

## makoomba

cioè vorresti costruire un'interfaccia web che richiama gli script in python ?

----------

## xchris

di base si...

perche' voglio cmq avere gli script...

(che in caso di rifacimenti/migrazioni sono molto comodi)

 :Smile: 

----------

## X-Act!

Spero di non andare troppo OT, comunque...

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Ma per utilizzare semplicemente la funzione di invio mail presente in php  [ovvero quella che invoca sendmail] 
> 
> devo per forza installare un sever di posta o si riesce a fare questa cosa in qualc'altro modo un tantino + veloce?

 

Se non vuoi configurare proprio niente sulla tua macchina (neanche ssmtp) ti consiglio di usare invece di mail() di php, la classe PEAR:Mail. Con questa puoi usare un server esterno, anche se richiede autenticazione e soprattutto puoi settare tutti i parametri direttamente dal codice php.

Per me è stata una mano santa quando ho dovuto sviluppare un software php sulla mia gentoo e una volta pronto l'ho dovuto installare (mio malgrado  :Crying or Very sad:  ) su un server Windows: mi bastava copiare il codice ed ero sicuro che avrebbe funzionato senza dover mettere le mani nella configurazione del server!

----------

## makoomba

 *xchris wrote:*   

> di base si...
> 
> perche' voglio cmq avere gli script...
> 
> (che in caso di rifacimenti/migrazioni sono molto comodi)
> ...

 

beh, dal punto di vista della sicurezza non è la migliore soluzione (in questo modo non puoi, ad esempio, eseguire apache in un ambiente chroot).

ti dico come farei io ? 

l'applicazione web lavora su db (relazionale preferibilmente, in alternativa dbm o flat file)

periodicamente, uno script rigenera gli hash file di postfix.

in questo modo, l'applicazione web è molto più semplice da gestire (qualcosa di scritto già esiste).

inoltre, anche se va giù il db, postfix se ne frega perchè becca i dati dai file (su ramdisk).

i due servizi possono girare su macchine differenti.

ah, visto che usi amavisd (e se non l'hai già fatto), puoi spostare la directory tmp dell'applicazione su ramdisk.

ottieni un notevole aumento di prestazioni, specie se gli allegati da controllare sono "sostanziosi".

----------

## xchris

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ti dico come farei io ? 
> 
> l'applicazione web lavora su db (relazionale preferibilmente, in alternativa dbm o flat file)
> ...

 

mi sembra un ottima soluzione!

Effettivamente la sicurezza era il mio primo pensiero!

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in questo modo, l'applicazione web è molto più semplice da gestire (qualcosa di scritto già esiste).
> 
> inoltre, anche se va giù il db, postfix se ne frega perchè becca i dati dai file (su ramdisk).
> ...

 

Ottimi suggerimenti...! (anche se non ho pb di prestazioni)

grazie mille  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

è da un pò che l'idea mi solletica e, in effetti, la scrittura dell'applicazione web è in cantiere da tempo.

tienimi aggiornato, magari si riesce a fare qualcosa insieme.

ps

i client usano IMAP o POP3 ?

----------

## xchris

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> è da un pò che l'idea mi solletica e, in effetti, la scrittura dell'applicazione web è in cantiere da tempo.
> 
> tienimi aggiornato, magari si riesce a fare qualcosa insieme.
> 
> ps
> ...

 

rigorosamente imap  :Smile: 

anche perche' utilizzo squirrelmail+avelsieve per fare le regole di sieve via web...

fare qc assieme? volentieri  :Smile: 

Unico vincolo e' passare per altri script... perche' devo poter fare tutto da shell.

(tempo fa mi ero fatto preparare un file in csv con utente,password,quota,etc etc e ho creato gli account in pochi secondi oppure l'altro giorno ho migrato un server Suse a Gentoo e ho dovuto reimpostare a tutti le quote....)

ciao

----------

## xchris

stavo per iniziare e come ogni buon linux user ho consultato il fido san google...

ecco cosa trovo:

http://oss.netfarm.it/python-cyrus.php

mooolto interessante e comodo  :Wink: 

faro' un po' di prove e vi terro' aggiornati.

ciao

----------

## xchris

lo script va avanti senza intoppi  :Smile: 

decisamente molto comodo e semplice fatto tutto in python.

Chiedo ai mods che fare...

continuo con questo thread per postare gli aggiornamenti agli interessati (makoomba credo)?

Forse non e' il posto + giusto.

Oppure se la cosa interessa a pochi (perche' effettivamente riguarda un setup specifico) semplicemente non aggiorno la situazione e magari vado avanti in privato.

Qualcuno e' interessato?

Faccio un riepilogo...

Script che amministra questo setup generico:

Postfix con virtual user + cyrus imap senza alcun supporto mysql (nato proprio per eliminarlo!)

(i filtri in mezzo non sono importanti a questo fine)

In futuro sistemero' gli script in modo che sia tutto controllabile via web!

Un esempio:

```

./mailadmin --new-account pippo@pippo.it mailbox_pippo password quota (crea mailbox,alias,con pass e quota)

./mailadmin --create-alias pippizzo@pippo.it mailbox_pippo (aggiunge un alias)

./mailadmin --set-password mailbox_pippo nuovapassword (cambia password)

./mailadmin --remove-password pippizzo@pippo.it (disabilita accesso mailbox)

./mailadmin --alert-quota 70 (mostra gli account che sono sopra il 70% di quota)

ecc ecc

```

su molte operazioni si puo' specificare indipendentemente un alias o la mailbox..vista la loro univocita'.

La lista dei comandi continua..per ora: 

'create-mbox','delete-mbox','setquota','create-alias','delete-alias','new-account','delete-account','set-password','remove-password','show-all','info','alert-quota']

Saranno previste funzioni tipo: find-orphan,find-dead-end per trovare alias o mailbox orfane e altri controlli di integrita' generali

Implementero uno switch -quiet che riportera' solo True / False in modo che si potra' usare per l'interfaccia web.

Fatemi sapere  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Grande! Continua, al max i mod potrebbero smezzare il 3d e crearne uno apposta come è stato fatto per unclepine  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

diciamo che non riguarda gentoo in particolare.. potrebbe essere un po' OT  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh tu usi cyrus su gentoo no?  :Mr. Green:  Di sicuro i tuoi script sono 100% Gentoo Compatibili

----------

## xchris

ah bhe almeno quello...

un bel mailserver bootato con il cd della xbox  :Very Happy: 

Nota: durante una migrazione da Suse a Gentoo deadhead si e' sbellicato dalle risate (era con me) perche' ho masterizzato un livecd xbox anziche uno standard minimale gentoo  :Very Happy:  (il server IBM ha gradito cmq)  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

